

Project Phoenix - Kickstarter JRPG with many experienced game developers. - benjaminva
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1300298569/project-phoenix-japans-indie-rpg-feat-aaa-talent

======
benjaminva
I am pretty excited about this project because the music will be composed by
game music legend Nobuo Uematsu - a true composing genius!

